# Sony announces its first 600mm 4 lens... for 13.000$



## xps (Jun 11, 2019)

found here








Sony 200-600mm and 600mm FE officially announced! - sonyalpharumors


USA Preorders: Sony 200-600mm FE at Amazon, BHphoto, FocusCamera, BuyDig and Adorama. Sony 600mm FE GM at Amazon, BHphoto, FocusCamera, BuyDig and Adorama. EU Preorders: Sony 200-600mm FE at Calumet DE. WexUK. ParkCameras. Calumet NL. Cameratools NL. Sony 600mm FE GM at Calumet DE. WexUK...




www.sonyalpharumors.com







Sony FE 600mm f/4 GM OSS SEL600F40GM Specifications




Lens Specifications NameSony FE 600mm f/4 GM OSS SEL600F40GMImage Circle35mm (Full-frame E-Mount)TypeTelephoto PrimeFocal Length600mmAPS Equivalent900mmMax Aperturef/4Min Aperturef/22Diaphragm Blades11 (circular)Lens Construction24 elements in 18 groups, including 1 XA (Extreme Aspherical), 2 ED (Extra-low Dispersion), 3 Fluorite elements and 1 filter; Nano AR coating; Fluorine coating on front elementDiagonal Angle of View(Based on image circle)4.2 degreesFocus DetailsInternal focus via dual XD (eXtreme Dynamic) linear motors; AF/MF, Full-time DMF, Focus Limit, Function Preset, OSS On/Off, OSS Mode and Beep switches; Set and 4 Focus Hold buttonsFront Element RotationNoZoom Systemn/aClosest Focus4.5m / 14.8 ft.Magnification Ratio0.14x / 1:7.1Filter Size40.5mm drop-in typeDimensions(Length x Diameter)449mm x 163.6mm / 17.68 in. x 6.44 in.Weight3040g / 6.70 lbNotesOptical SteadyShot Image Stabilization; Dust and moisture resistant; Included Accessories: lens strap, lens hood, lens caps, hard case, case strap.Typical Online PriceUS$13,000 (Avail. August 2019)


----------



## xps (Jun 11, 2019)

Interview on the 600mm at DPReview









'Future lenses for today': Sony's Yasuyuki Nagata talks high-end optics


We sat down recently with Yasuyuki Nagata, head of Sony's global interchangeable lens business, to discuss the company's two new telephoto lenses and Sony's approach to mirrorless product development.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2019)

There’s also a new FE 200-600mm f/5.6-6.3 G OSS for $2000.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2019)

High end lenses tent to have the optics polished manually by one of a very few craftsmen who have the skill and patience to get it perfect. Thats what you are paying for, lots of highly skilled labor and lots of development costs due to the low production rates.


----------



## xps (Jun 17, 2019)

And Sony seems to have invented an very fas 600mm lens. Combines with the A9 and A7III it is incredibly fast focussing. Talked to two pro photographers that do birding. They told me, that they are really impressed by the AF performance (eye AF on birds). They do not switch (saw Nikon pro lenses and bodies), but they would, if they would not have so much Nikon equipment. Especially the lens AF motor is superfast.

So, I am waiting hard for an RF version of the 600mm from my brand. And an "pro" R body...
Maybe my dream comes true, before I am not able anymore to hold this combo... And an better IS against my old tremble


----------



## unfocused (Jun 17, 2019)

xps said:


> And Sony seems to have invented an very fas 600mm lens. Combines with the A9 and A7III it is incredibly fast focussing. Talked to two pro photographers that do birding. They told me, that they are really impressed by the AF performance (eye AF on birds). They do not switch (saw Nikon pro lenses and bodies), but they would, if they would not have so much Nikon equipment. Especially the lens AF motor is superfast.
> 
> So, I am waiting hard for an RF version of the 600mm from my brand. And an "pro" R body...
> Maybe my dream comes true, before I am not able anymore to hold this combo... And an better IS against my old tremble


Do you have reason to believe this is faster or better than the third generation Canon 600mm f4? If you are waiting, that one is already available and is the same price (cheaper if you use CPW street price). Buy it now if you are anxious to own a 600 f4. If Canon comes out with a 1 series R body, it will work fine with an adapter and you can still use it on your DSLR.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 17, 2019)

By mistake, I clicked this link and found an actually interesting report from Tony 



He reports a significant shutter lag with the lens on the A9 so he loses birds in flight. Mind you, he is using the lens at 1200mm and I couldn't handle that field of view. He also finds the evf to be problematic for looking at small birds. It's worth looking at to discover these and other problems that are glossed over.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> By mistake, I clicked this link and found an actually interesting report from Tony
> 
> 
> 
> He reports a significant shutter lag with the lens on the A9 so he loses birds in flight. Mind you, he is using the lens at 1200mm and I couldn't handle that field of view. He also finds the evf to be problematic for looking at small birds. It's worth looking at to discover these and other problems that are glossed over.


Yes I saw that they other day when I was traveling and meant to post a link, but forgot!

Just goes to show that we can find gems of knowledge hidden in even the most obscure places, I know the Northrop’s have a low reputation here but I actually like that he can back up almost all his opinions with empirical testing.

I also found it interesting that the screen lag increases as the shooting sequence gets longer, that would mean a change in technique for some shooters.

It’s funny because reading all the experts here I had come to assume that getting rid of the mirror was all that was needed to make the perfect camera


----------



## xps (Jun 17, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Do you have reason to believe this is faster or better than the third generation Canon 600mm f4? If you are waiting, that one is already available and is the same price (cheaper if you use CPW street price). Buy it now if you are anxious to own a 600 f4. If Canon comes out with a 1 series R body, it will work fine with an adapter and you can still use it on your DSLR.


I own the mkII version of the 600mm, but I´m waiting for an RF version of the 600mm - then my Mk II retires. I just wanted to write, that the new Sony combo is an very good product. Especially on an A9 when you use silent shutter. And it is fine to focus with.
I´m glad Canon will announce an 1 R in some years. I´ve saved the money for an 1DX Mk III until this will happen and will love the retro OVF


----------



## xps (Jun 17, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes I saw that they other day when I was traveling and meant to post a link, but forgot!
> 
> Just goes to show that we can find gems of knowledge hidden in even the most obscure places, I know the Northrop’s have a low reputation here but I actually like that he can back up almost all his opinions with empirical testing.
> 
> ...


Sir, the mirror is loud. Like a little machine gun for birds. BUT the OVF´s visual benefit is a pleasure to look through.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2019)

xps said:


> Sir, the mirror is loud. Like a little machine gun for birds. BUT the OVF´s visual benefit is a pleasure to look through.


My mirrors are pretty quiet, and I can always shoot in Live View if its still too loud. But I still haven't found a EFV that is anything close to a pleasure to look through and they seem to have intrinsic issues all their own.

I'd buy a mirrorless camera again, having given away my EOS-M, but it will be for specific case uses and I can't imagine it will be for action for several generations yet.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 18, 2019)

xps said:


> And Sony seems to have invented an very fas 600mm lens. Combines with the A9 and A7III it is incredibly fast focussing. Talked to two pro photographers that do birding. They told me, that they are really impressed by the AF performance (eye AF on birds). They do not switch (saw Nikon pro lenses and bodies), but they would, if they would not have so much Nikon equipment. Especially the lens AF motor is superfast.
> 
> So, I am waiting hard for an RF version of the 600mm from my brand. And an "pro" R body...
> Maybe my dream comes true, before I am not able anymore to hold this combo... And an better IS against my old tremble


And how did they use a lens that isn't available yet?


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 18, 2019)

xps said:


> Sir, the mirror is loud. Like a little machine gun for birds. BUT the OVF´s visual benefit is a pleasure to look through.


Not usually loud to the birds when using a 600mm lens. When I had Canon's 400mm, the birds never seemed to mind the shutter. If I was close enough for the shutter to bother them, then they were probably more afraid of me. Canon needs a cloaking app.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 18, 2019)

I keep seeing stories about how LED/OLED/etc screens are not really great for your eyesight so I'm wondering what the actual long term effects will be of EVF's. It is one thing that never seems to be brought up, even though MILC users have their eye glued to it. Interesting points on the Sony system and the lag though, especially with the bigger lenses.


----------



## xps (Jun 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> And how did they use a lens that isn't available yet?


As they told me, they were able to test it, as they write an review about it in an German photographic journal


----------



## xps (Jun 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Not usually loud to the birds when using a 600mm lens. When I had Canon's 400mm, the birds never seemed to mind the shutter. If I was close enough for the shutter to bother them, then they were probably more afraid of me. Canon needs a cloaking app.


On an near lake with an large bay, where most birders are taking their shots, the shutter sounds are loudly hearable on the ohter side of the bay (500m away). And on the days, where there are just visual-birders with spectives, more than 4-5 times the number of birds are here. The birding hood is visually camouflaged, so the birds do not see us. The local birdiers club told a lot of photographers to use the silent shutter - that works and keeps a lot more birds from flying away. But some photographers still do not care about being more silent. And on these days, just a few birds stay in the bay.


----------

